# Uprating to 3800kg



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

I weighed my Burstner T615 in Spain this year and I was slightly overweight, how easy is it to uprate to 3500 or 3800kg? It has air bag assist on the rear and a standard Ducato chassis.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Do you have a COC for your van?

If you have existing axle capacity, very easy. Paperwork job. If not, still possible.

COC is Certificate of conformity. Or just the data for your MH.

Let me know please?

Trev


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you mean this


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

boringfrog said:


> Do you mean this


Ask these people, it costs nothing to ask via their inquiry form.
http://www.svtech.co.uk/motorhomes.html


----------

